# Starting out- advice on european clinic



## B BEAR (Apr 10, 2008)

After completing tests my DH and I require DE and ICSI treatment. We are keen to start treatment ASAP and I would really appreciate any advice on recommended European clinics, costs and waiting lists. We are happy to travel anywhere.I think lists can be influenced by eye and hair colouring. We have blue eyes and blonde/fair hair.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi B Bear

Have you had a look over on the Non UK Clinic review section? It's full of reviews for European clinics. Here's the link to it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=148.0

Good luck  

Rachel x


----------

